# ***Hurricane Coaster August ride***



## DonChristie (Aug 2, 2017)

It’s time to dust off those vintage bikes and ride them! We are going to ride the Little Sugar creek greenway, Sunday 8-13-17. Located at 3352 Westfield rd, Charlotte, 28209. Meet at 9am, leave at 10. ALL bikes are welcome! Let’s ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2017)

See ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2017)

We had a pretty good turnout last month. So who's in for this ride? I'll bring this if anyone is interested https://augusta.craigslist.org/bik/d/hawthorne-twin-bar/6230053853.html
V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 7, 2017)

Man, that is such a sweet looking ride! Just leave it here so you have a rider in Charlotte ready for you! Ha!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 13, 2017)

Here are some pics of our ride today! Had a great turnout plus we joined up with a regular weekly group. No rain was a bonus, but it was a little humid. Good times!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 13, 2017)

And the remainder. I appreciate all who came out and lovingly gave me the bird! With love from Charlotte!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Great pics Don! I had a blast and it was good seeing everyone. I think you captured most everything but here are a few I took. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey I did catch the "other" group; they're wearing helmets....


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 13, 2017)

I need to get up there again for these Sunday mornin' Cruizes!! I HATE missing this AWESOME Gathering of GREAT folks and a SUPER ride
Don -- Does the SEPT ride fall the same weekend as the AUTO FARE at the Speedway ??  IF so ..... I will be there for sure!!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 13, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I need to get up there again for these Sunday mornin' Cruizes!! I HATE missing this AWESOME Gathering of GREAT folks and a SUPER ride
> Don -- Does the SEPT ride fall the same weekend as the AUTO FARE at the Speedway ??  IF so ..... I will be there for sure!!
> Cheers! CCR Dave




I just searched the Auto Fare dates and they DON'T happen the same weekend ........ Fudge! ... I will still attempt to come up for your ride on the 10th!
Hope to see you there......... CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2017)

So how about a "Schwinn September" ride Don? V/r Shawn


----------

